# Unlock The RAZR....Unlock, unlock not bootloader unlock



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im thinking about purchasing a RAZR and I have a small dilemma. I have a buddy that is currently on Boost Mobile and if Im not mistaken, doesnt to unlock the phone mean that I can put it on my Boost account considering that they are both CDMA devices? Is it even possible and if so can anyone give me any insight on the "HOW-TO"? We (he) would be much obliged. Thanks


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

You can unlock a phone and use it on another carrier. But the larger issue would be to change the radios from Verizon's to Boost. And you will need to call boost on how to flash it over. I don't know a lot I hope someone will chime in.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Afaik you can't flash different radios on the cdma razr.

Rootin' and fastbootin' on my Droid razr


----------

